# Get the Covid Vaccine or Procrastinate



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Fellow Expat friend and he's currently in ICU Manila and we met at a grocery store in our area. He is an avid weight lifter, eats healthy and keeps real busy, his age is I think 64. I'd just like to give you an idea of what he's going through with his comments below and he didn't get the vaccine shot:*

It's been an eventful day and I've had more energy than expected to update. But no promises tomorrow. There has been little rest with all the stuff today.

Hemoperfusion treatment 1 of 4 planned now in progress. This machine and I are now "blood" brothers for the next 3 hours. No sensation at all just an annoying tone every 5 minutes to let us know it's running and to keep me from resting








May I suggest that if you even think you just have a cold, do not wait to find out. This Covid hits from so many possible directions once it's there. It took us from 4 July to 15 July to get me in a hospital (that's provincial Philippines), but even so we could have pushed harder. I just figured that self quarantining would be enough. Plenty of water and rest. Nope, I ended up badly infected 3 ways and my lungs may never fully recover because of fibrosis now. We shall see. But recover I'm now pretty sure I will.

Don't know what to think about the VAX, we know so little really. But I do know now, that for us old guys, and looking back, if the VAX would have at least kept this from getting so bad that it almost killed me, it would have been worth the risk that I was so hesitant to take.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> *Fellow Expat friend and he's currently in ICU Manila and we met at a grocery store in our area. He is an avid weight lifter, eats healthy and keeps real busy, his age is I think 64. I'd just like to give you an idea of what he's going through and he didn't get the vaccine shot:*
> 
> It's been an eventful day and I've had more energy than expected to update. But no promises tomorrow. There has been little rest with all the stuff today.
> 
> ...


So those of us who already got the vaccine can answer may I suggest you add - I already got the vaccine


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It doesn't matter how fit you are Covid can hit you real bad or kill. Chance in dying from covid about one in a thousand, chance of dying from the vaccine about one in six hundred thousand to one in a million, I know which I chose. Which is the best vaccine, the one in your arm.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Do not hesitate. Get the shot. I have got my first AstraZenica here in the UK and the 2nd one is coming up. You can still get the covid after the vaccine and you can also end up in hospital after the vaccine. The big difference is it will not be in ICU and the chances of dying take a nosedive.

In a place like the provinces in the Ph where getting good medical care in a timely manner is very difficult - dont take chances , get the shot ASAP. 

The vaccine the Ph REALLY needs (due to its massive population) is the Jansenn. This is the one made by J&J and its a one-shot vaccine. Logistically in a country like the Ph this is the dream vaccine to give. You only gotta show up once. Done.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I received my first shot today and the rumor before I went was that it was going to be from Sinovac but surprisingly it ended up being from Pfizer.

I can't seem to get my wife to take the shot so I'm a little worried we aren't young, I'm 59 and she's 63. My daughter and husband are going this afternoon to get the vaccine or so they say, they've also been procrastinating.

An update on my friend (initial posting) who wound up in a Manila Hospital, he finally made it out after 3 weeks in the ICU and is recovered he had some lung damage and then his wife got sick just as he was trying to exit the hospital and so he got stuck there another two days until he could get someone to pick him up he lives much further south around Sta Cruz Laguna, he wife was in the hospital for two days and she was able to recover at the home.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Interestingly I missed this initial post sadly but and but, if you have the opportunity to get any vaccine, do it, Sinovac, Pfizer whatever.

Simply look at my family and relatives that listened to conspiracy theories and hype, a million plus pesos later if Mum pulls through, 5 weeks now in hospital and tubes stuck left right and centre, still not looking good, if not the funeral costs on top, 200K to get Dad back home, My better half is now broke, or will be very soon and as a hard #rse really have little sympathy, you made your bed etc. You were warned.

I've had my 2 Pfizer shots and probably 4 months away or better for a booster shot if ever available here, Ben rocked up there this morning at 4am for his second Pfizer shot and there were 30 or 40 people in front of him, one lady told Ben she was there at 2 am. 6 to 800 people followed behind,,,,,,, very different to when I got my first and second shots with only 2 to 300 punters inline. Perhaps reality is hitting home, do or don't and pay the price.

Well done Mark for your first shot, go for the second shot and any follow ups if available, sorry to hear about your friend and his wife.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Both the wife and I had both our shots in the UK earlier in the year so we are both due our booster. We need to look into it, not sure where to start. Most of the family has been done now so that's good.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Both the wife and I had both our shots in the UK earlier in the year so we are both due our booster. We need to look into it, not sure where to start. Most of the family has been done now so that's good.


The clinic in your area or the Barangay/Municipality Office would know and some Municipalities have a Facebook page to disseminate Covid information.

Each Municipality has a mini free clinic (mostly free for the poor but I've had to use it at times) and in larger cities a Hospital and they would have this information.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> my family and relatives that listened to conspiracy theories and hype


My other half's family in Oriental Mindoro are the same. 

Mum & Dad, refuse to get vaccinated. 
Their attitude is just let them die if they get seriously ill.

Her younger brother only just had his first jab, and only because his employer made it a condition of employment. His wife won't get vaxxed.
Younger sister and her husband are both not getting vaxxed.

Only her older sister and husband, plus her older brother and wife (all on Luzon) are vaccinated.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

GET VACCINATED! Both you and your wife and all family members ! we were Vaccinated in April, things here in Los Banos are stiil a bit topsy turvy, in that to go into Waltermart we habe to first go through the mall entrance security ,qr scan and temp check, then the same again at Waltermart we were stopped at Waltermart yesterday as the scanner showed my age at 74yrs and the wife as 70yrs they asked us for our Vaccination cards and the allowed us to enter with mask and face shield ! Prior to that we went to the builders depot opposite , just my wife scanned, no face shield required.
What amazes me is the Jeepneys yes passengers are seperated by plastic but they still pass the fare from passengers to driver ! 
My wife sprays all our change notes and coins with lysol after shopping


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> GET VACCINATED! Both you and your wife and all family members ! we were Vaccinated in April, things here in Los Banos are stiil a bit topsy turvy, in that to go into Waltermart we habe to first go through the mall entrance security ,qr scan and temp check, then the same again at Waltermart we were stopped at Waltermart yesterday as the scanner showed my age at 74yrs and the wife as 70yrs they asked us for our Vaccination cards and the allowed us to enter with mask and face shield ! Prior to that we went to the builders depot opposite , just my wife scanned, no face shield required.
> What amazes me is the Jeepneys yes passengers are seperated by plastic but they still pass the fare from passengers to driver !
> My wife sprays all our change notes and coins with lysol after shopping


Our area NCR, is tough on rules like you mentioned and those Jeepney barriers are supposed to be done away with.

I sure hope that the face shield requirement goes away for good but I don't see that happening either... we'll find out sometime this week. Most people including myself have resorted to wearing the face shield as a hat because of the heat, fogging, harder to breath or even Anxiety, I suffer from Anxiety.

After I received my shot I told my daughter it was the Pfizer vaccine so she and her husband also got their shots.

It's getting to the point where you'll get barred from entry like you mentioned unless you have the vaccination card.
You and your wife are in your 70s and the entry requirements are getting tougher even public transportation such as the Air conditioned buses I've been told, but Senior citizens need to get around we can't keep having someone run to the store for us plus mental health, so I hope by Christmas that things get back to normal.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sadly I have to say for those that have read my contributions on conspiracy theories etc. Mum passed away last night at 11pm after a 5 week fight, we have been up all night and Ben left home at 4am to be with his Dad and break the sad news, support etc. Regardless of vaccinated or not a tragic loss for us all and the strong arm of the family, the one that slaps the fools is no longer with us, a great mother, grand and great grandmother, a strong woman led astray by rubbish and popular cr#p and local Tsismis. She is only 2 years older than me and was a far better anchor for the family than I could ever dream of for my own children.

The irony is that today Ben had his second Pfizer shot as a 30 y/o but his parents could have had their shots 6 plus months ago but chose to listen to cr#p and not research the realities and now the price is being paid for not being vaccinated both emotionally and financially and it seems the siblings are more worried about how to pay instead of grieving.

Regardless of my spiel, a great loss for my family and she will be sorely missed.

Cheers.Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I keep reading horror stories where people are in the ICU and said they wish they had gotten the vaccine. WHO CARES!!!! That was their stupidity. I would just step over them if laying on the floor and say goodbye. I believe in rules and regulations since I am a MARINE. When I was in a foxhole I never stuck my head up to see if the enemy would shoot me.

VACCINES DO WORK!!!!!

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

A very compassionate view from one that believes in free speech and choice.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey steve,

Choice doesn't mean much when the person that didn't get the vaccine and are in the ICU dying. But, that was their decision to make. 

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Interesting as you criticise peoples free choice but bag the free thinking people for not being vaccinated (personally 
I agree) and you would walk over them (many posts) and next breath freely condemn a government begging and trying to push into law mandatory vaccinations because it's against the law or some countries constitutions. Go figure. I remember back in the early 70's when the (Australian) government introduced mandatory wearing of seat belts in motor cars and the fall out was horrendous, m now law for 30 plus years or when after the Port Arthur massacre occurred in oz the then Prime minister changed the gun laws which was met with hew and cry,,,,, now?

Honestly art you can't have it both ways and jumping the fence constantly shows ones metal.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

you have the right to have your choice to die. Nobody will stop that person against the vaccine.I got into an argument with my brother. He wasn't going to get the shot but the VA told him if he doesn't get the shots they would not operate on him. He got the shots. Why would I have it both ways Steve????? It is a proven fact that the vaccine works. I never blinked an eye when it was approved at the Veterans Administration here in the USA. I was in line to get the shots in 4 days.

BY THE WAY!!!! Here in the USA it is mandatory to wear seat belts in a vehicle or get fined and points go against your driving record. Your insurance will go way up.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> It is a proven fact that the vaccine works.
> 
> art


Art, I'm not so sure that all the complications of the vaccine's are proven.

Those with health concerns "comorbidities"? You must know someone who passed right after taking the shot and then the various responses from the vaccine?

My wife's cousin he was obese but a somewhat active man age 56, I talked with him just days before he got the vaccine (unsure which vaccine) and he was getting off his Sport bike in front of mini restaurant, anyway after he got the shot he became very ill and died, I was a little shocked and so were many family members.

These happenings are not isolated but I do feel that the vaccine could protect you from getting hospitalized. And then News also reports anomalies with older people receiving both vaccines but the cause of death ended up Covid.

Come on Art.. I applaud your decision to get vaccinated but we all may have health concerns or worries about the shot especially older people.

When you lose a family member it affects everyone and to make matters worse you watch them suffer through it.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Mark,

My brother had to have his cancerous kidney removed 2 weeks ago. the VA told him if he didn't get the vaccine shots 2 months ago they would not operate. I understand there are some people that have major side effects from the shot. But lets be real as to how many millions have gotten the shot and have no problems. I agree there are some people have underlying conditions but it is hard to know which people the shot will effect. So, I guess we should not have vaccinated millions of people because a few got terrible side effects or some did die. I sympathized with the ones that got the shot and had very serious symptoms, but we can't stop not getting the shots. this is the only way to get rid of the pandemic. *222,902,939* million people in the USA have gotten at least 1 shot so far. 8.5 million has gotten the 2nd shot. Lets compare those millions to the thousands that had adverse side effects. I HAD REAL BAD SIDE EFFECTS ON MY 1st SHOT!! Every bone in my body hurt. I slept all day Saturday after getting the shot on Friday, but on Sunday I was okay.

I do agree people with bad health issues need to be careful. Even the ones that are healthy, isn't a 100% guarantee they will be alright. Like I said I was the first in line at the VA that morning to get my shots and I would do it again. I feel very safe now with the 2 Pfizer shots plus my 3rd booster shot. I still wear my mask while out in crowds.

Walmart is announcing over the intercom here in Florida that if you have both your shots you do not need to wear a mask. Most stores have removed the tape on the floors telling people to stay 6' a part.

Oh by the way Mark, I am 75. I guess being a MARINE makes me tough. hahhahahahhaha

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

No vaccine is completely safe. A few million kids get their childhood shots every year and there's bound to be a few adverse outcomes. Suddenly vaccinate several billion and a similar percentage will have adverse outcomes but as you have compressed that number of shots into such a short time period it is more noticeable.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

i agree Gary D completely. IT seems millions of people can't understand this pandemic just started over a year ago. I personally think they have dont a great job getting a vaccine that mostly works in such a short time period. I believe the vaccine will get better over time.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I think the point I was trying to make got lost, perhaps the way I put it on paper but essentially seat belt laws were the example, while people whinged and cried and claimed all sorts of absurdities, my choice, my rights, seatbelts are dangerous and can kill you and the list goes on, I'm sure all countries threw up these claims but hey in the end it is law.
Guess what? That law saves lives.

Perhaps governments need to go down the same path and make vaccinations mandatory, some are but few. The point is that most that are contracting C-19 are unvaccinated and it certainly appears that this pandemic is not going away any time soon. The current C-19 infection rates are the same as a year ago, daily deaths the same. The numbers are not going down, even with all the shots given, perhaps people after so long have become complacent.

I would not step over or scoff at a dead person that chose not to be vaccinated, as said, choice. So perhaps it's time to remove that choice for the health and safety of the world?

As said we lost Mum 2 days ago after a 5 week fight, Dad back home after 11 days in hospital, wife of over 40 years gone. While I have said on here criticising their stupidity and to the family Mum and Dad included that their choice is foolish and the ramifications if you are infected will be felt for a long time both emotionally as well as the financial cost that the family will be burdened with. The truth has now hit home.

Enough for now and I hope you get my drift, sad times in our home now.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> No vaccine is completely safe. A few million kids get their childhood shots every year and there's bound to be a few adverse outcomes. Suddenly vaccinate several billion and a similar percentage will have adverse outcomes but as you have compressed that number of shots into such a short time period it is more noticeable.


Good call Gary, My first born in 1989 was vaccinated with all the usual baby shots, follow ups etc, same for our second but there were doom sayers and conspiracy theorist even back then telling us our child might die from the vaccine, don't do it, our children are unvaccinated and look they are perfectly fine,,,,,,,, some years later they lost their first born and honestly can't nor care what it was but was one of the diseases that could have been vaccinated against, a sad lesson.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

A follow up on the costs of Covid aside from our loss.
Initial drug costs paid up front and out of pocket. P 130K
Dads hospital bill some P 210K but after Philhealth. P 30K
Mums hospital bill P1.8M and after Philhealth and as a family
member of an employee discounts, grovelling etc. P 800K

As mum was still C-19 positive (apparently) she had to be cremated 
post haste as they could only hold her for 12 hours in the hospital. P 75K
Cremation fee and the better half driving 2 hours each way to bring 
to bring his mums ashes home. A sad and emotional drive I'm sure.

So a million Pesos out of pocket to date but no Philhealth would
have been 2 million Pesos and as seniors as a PH national? Philhealth is free.

For me and a slacker for not going there yet, once things settle with the family I will be paying my P 17K to the Philhealth office every year, Ben is due to pay his P 3.6K so one visit to the office.

My better half who sat on his hard earn't savings for years has now lost the lot and then some, his mums life included. In the end someone pays. This time not me.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

At least some covid "vaccines" are NOT realy vaccines, instead of making the imune system stronger as real vaccines do, they MANIPULE something (special protein?) to stop covid BUT make the imune system much WEAKER, said an American who seem to have inside information from health control officials in USA by how he told some other things not commonly known. (I dont know him.) 
By that his recomendation was OLD people vaccinate to avoid risk die in covid, 
while NOT vaccinate younger people by they will need the weakend imune system more years so if vaccinate they get biger risk die by something else.

I dont know, but the manipulating, not being vaccine, I have got from other sourses too, so what he said make sence, I think.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

To many people in this world do not take the pandemic seriously. They don't want to be told what to do. when I was in grade school I had to have several shots or couldn't go to school. Nobody back then make a fuss about getting shots. It was a normal thing to do.

So, why has the world changed so much? I hear all time people in stores saying they aren't telling me I have to get vaccinated. I do what i want to do.

art


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Mum passed away last night at 11pm after a 5 week fight


Condolences for your family's loss Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> At least some covid "vaccines" are NOT realy vaccines, instead of making the imune system stronger as real vaccines do, they MANIPULE something (special protein?) to stop covid BUT make the imune system much WEAKER, said an American who seem to have inside information from health control officials in USA by how he told some other things not commonly known. (I dont know him.)
> By that his recomendation was OLD people vaccinate to avoid risk die in covid,
> while NOT vaccinate younger people by they will need the weakend imune system more years so if vaccinate they get biger risk die by something else.
> 
> I dont know, but the manipulating, not being vaccine, I have got from other sourses too, so what he said make sence, I think.


The Moderna and Pfizer vaccines, well... I did receive the Pfizer and so far only side effect was a one-day sore arm, same with my daughter and her husband. The friends I've talked with here that received the Johnson & Johnson got sick the same with the Sinovac.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I got the Pfizer shots also. the first one hit me hard, I was aching all over my body. Slept most of the next day. then I got the 2nd shot and I had a sore arm only. then I got the booster shot and not much pain. Just a sore arm again. there is no 100% guarantee that everybody that gets the shot will be okay. But, unless most get the shots then we will never get rid of this pandemic. It will just keep coming up.

Now the experts are worried in the countries with cold climate the virus will spread a lot quicker since people will be inside more.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The vaccination spots are coordinated through the Municipality and it appears also some malls.

Once you've received your first vaccination you are then issued a vaccine card and then given a date of the next vaccine event.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I got Johnson & Johnson in USA when first available. Only had sore arm a day or so. I left USA a month before I could get the booster. I got the Astra Zentica here in Philippines first dose. Again only a sore arm. I will get second dose in 6 weeks. When I left USA I got every kind of shot I could. I have always done flu shots each year and got shingles two dose recently. 
I have no idea why people think vaccines are bad. I got them when I was a kid, we all did. Do we want a world with all the diseases thar can be prevented to return and our children die? nothing is perfectly safe, some people die from peanuts. But it seems we owe each other the responsibility to protect our children and old people and take our medicine do we need a spoonful of sugar to help the medicine go down?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Honestly? A spoonful of medicine would/could have saved so much grief and now debt in our family. Each to their own.

Cheers Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I received my second vaccine dose on Dec 02 it was Pfizer again,  good to have this out of the way in case travel rules tighten up especially with the new Omicron variant, I'll need to do my annual check-in at the Sta Rosa PBI Satellite branch.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey mark,'

I also have my booster shot of the Pfizer. Do they give out the booster shot where you live at? I got my booster 7 months after my 2nd shot. Now the experts said it is safe to get it 6 months from the 2nd shot. I feel safe with the shots. They claim if a person does get the virus with the shots it will be mild like the flu.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey mark,'
> 
> I also have my booster shot of the Pfizer. Do they give out the booster shot where you live at? I got my booster 7 months after my 2nd shot. Now the experts said it is safe to get it 6 months from the 2nd shot. I feel safe with the shots. They claim if a person does get the virus with the shots it will be mild like the flu.
> 
> art


They are giving out booster shots 6 months after the 2nd dose.

My dad had a negative reaction to the booster shot, he got shingles, so if he'd known that would happen he wouldn't have received the booster.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The wife and I both had our shots earlier in the year in the UK before coming back to the Philippines, we actually delayed our trip to ensure we both had both shots before we left. As this was just over 6 months ago and we'd both had text reminder from the UK national health system to book appointments for boosters we thought we'd make enquiries locally. I had an appointment this morning for some physio on my shoulder and we knew the mall across the road from the hospital ran vaccine sessions so being half and hour early for my appointment decided to swing by and make enquiries. We both wanted Pfizer as that what the UK were giving,so went in and asked, yes we can do Pfizer and would you like it now. In and out all done and dusted in about 20 minutes. A result.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Mark,

sorry to hear that about your dad. Out of millions of people getting the shots only a small amount of people get severe side effects. My booster shot only gave me a sore arm for about 3 days. I am now going to get the flu shot since it has been 2 months for my last virus shot.

I don't think there is any way to know what person will develop severe side effects.

Art


----------

